# UK builders in southern Spain



## Ben100 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi, we live in Frigiliana and are planning to open a camp site in the area. We're wanting to build a 40 sq metre structure that would be used for a toilet / shower area, a small shop, bar and reception. We'd like to do this as cheap as possible. Does anyone have a rough idea on how much this would cost? Thanks.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

From the title, will you not consider employing locals?


----------



## Ben100 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes of course, but I just wanted a rough idea of cost =)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ben100 said:


> Yes of course, but I just wanted a rough idea of cost =)


Cost could be quite low - few thousand euros but the biggest issue will be getting the licence. I presume that you will also have to put in a septic tank (fosa septica/negra) as I doubt there is one there already. Where will you get the water from?

You will need an architect who will not only assist in getting the licence but will also cost the project (obra mayor). They will also be able to give you a clue as to whether it is even possible.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The licence is essential and will probably be your downfall!! We know many Spanish who have waited up to 10 years to get a licence simply to reform an existing house let alone a new build. The architect will probably not be cheap but without one who knows the system and, more importantly, knows the right people in the town hall, your chances of building will be practically zero. Where we are, new builds are only allowed if the land is in excess of 25,000 sq m.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Up here it is around 450€/m2.


----------



## Ben100 (Sep 19, 2014)

We're meeting a Brit who works in the town hall and apparently is very helpful so hopefully we can get some useful info from him.


----------



## Ben100 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks, yes I believe a septic tank will be necessary. Any idea of cost? The land we're interested in has water and electric running to the gate, that's essential or the costs will be too high.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ben100 said:


> Thanks, yes I believe a septic tank will be necessary. Any idea of cost? The land we're interested in has water and electric running to the gate, that's essential or the costs will be too high.


When you say it 'runs to the gate' - do you actually have meters there?

If not, then it could still cost thousands to get a connection.


Once the building is constructed, you will need to get boletins from a qualified plumber and a qualified electrician, only then will you stand a chance of being granted access to the supply.

You will also have to get the building registered as a new property - not easy.


----------

